# Just wanted to say hi



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, my name is Matt. I'm new to handguns and new to this site. There seems to be alot of information here and I've been reading non-stop for a couple of days. However I'm blocked from certain content until I achieve 10 posts so here goes nothing. I'm 26 and live in Mobile Alabama. I just purchased my first handgun, a Ruger P95 9mm. I've shot about 125 rounds through it so far and it seems like a great gun. I've got some work to do as far as getting my groupings a little closer together. Practice is fun so I'm looking forward to getting better. I'm already looking for my second handgun, something a bit smaller as the P95 is a bit to big to carry around for me. I'm in the service industry and sometimes I have to go to less that ideal locales and I want to be armed. I have gotten my CCW(almost to easy in Alabama) and have been looking at small handguns like crazy. If anyone has any recommendations for a CCW handgun let me know. I'd also be interested in any classes for shooting that my be available in my area. 

I know this is long and drawn out, but basically hello all and maybe I'll eventually learn enough to contribute to the forum myself.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Greetings. Welcome. Are you aware that the new guy has to buy the first round?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from SE TX.


----------

